

Apple Patents 3D Glasses - adora
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1265366/iSpecs-Apple-design-3D-glasses-watch-films-move.html?ITO=1490

======
samratjp
Great! Just what we need - more disoriented people on the streets. However
useful the iPhone/iPods maybe, the sight of white headphones makes me jump.
It's too bad that we can't go on for a little bit meditating with the sounds
of the day.

The saddest thing I saw was an elderly couple walking side by side in a wooded
path; both were listening loudly to their iPod Touches blithely ignoring the
beauty around them. Have we become such callous beings that we need isolation
from the world with the help of these white headphones?

Besides my rant, 3D is cool, but it'd be sad to see everyone walking around
wearing 3D glasses all day ignoring even more of the world.

